# Cuddling twins



## Tater74 (Jan 11, 2021)

These 2 little buckling twins are 5 days old.

Out of a La Mancha doe and a Boer buck.

A first







for both of them.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Tater74 said:


> These 2 little buckling twins are 5 days old.
> 
> Out of a La Mancha doe and a Boer buck.
> 
> ...


So adorable! Beautiful colors!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Such a sweet picture.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How sweet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------

